# Blackberry Maps



## samsmith (Oct 31, 2009)

How do i make Blackberry maps displayed on my Blackberry8820 mobile?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

samsmith said:


> How do i make Blackberry maps displayed on my Blackberry8820 mobile?


Try this, good luck. It worked for me.

http://myberryblog.com/solution-for-no-blackberry-maps-icon-on-att-blackberry/


----------



## samsmith (Oct 31, 2009)

samsmith said:


> How do i make Blackberry maps displayed on my Blackberry8820 mobile?


Software version: V4.5.0.182(PLATFORM 2.7.0.106)


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

samsmith said:


> Software version: V4.5.0.182(PLATFORM 2.7.0.106)


Did you check out the link? Also you should check out: 
http://forums.crackberry.com/


----------



## samsmith (Oct 31, 2009)

BubblePuppy said:


> Did you check out the link? Also you should check out:
> http://forums.crackberry.com/


Not yet, but will let you know once i try it


----------



## samsmith (Oct 31, 2009)

Which application do you normally use to convert .cod or .jad files to .alx?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

samsmith said:


> Which application do you normally use to convert .cod or .jad files to .alx?


You don't actually, the alx is just a text file.

It might be easier to download OTA.

http://na.blackberry.com/eng/devices/features/blackberry_maps_download.jsp

Enter your email address that goes to your blackberry on the page and a link will be sent to you. Open that link on your Blackberry.


----------



## samsmith (Oct 31, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> You don't actually, the alx is just a text file.
> 
> It might be easier to download OTA.
> 
> ...


I already have the application installed, i am just not able to view it on my at&t 8820 blackberry mobile.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

samsmith said:


> I already have the application installed, i am just not able to view it on my at&t 8820 blackberry mobile.


What OS is running on your 8820? Just read your post where you posted it. Let me do some research.


----------



## samsmith (Oct 31, 2009)

BubblePuppy said:


> What OS is running on your 8820? Just read your post where you posted it. Let me do some research.


How can i find the OS that is running on my 8820?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

samsmith said:


> I already have the application installed, i am just not able to view it on my at&t 8820 blackberry mobile.


Here is the OTA link to the *BBMap Launcher* : http://www.gln.bz/ads.nsf/bbmapslaunch.jad

Here is what I do: Copy and paste this link into a email that you send to yourself (that you receive on your Blackberry), once you receive it click on it and the the download window will open, Highlight and click on the permission button. Make sure all are allowed, press the BB button, save and then click on the download button.


----------

